# Country farm girl's journal "man am I tired!!!"



## country farm girl (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I thought its time to do my own journal now, so here it go's!!!

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? Upstate NY, USA
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status? 3 people
3.    How would you define your farm?  hobby.
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?  I have done a barn!! 
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?  no, but my dad can!
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?  Family
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?  hobby
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?  yes!!!!!
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?  no
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?  yes and maybe.
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds? yes. poulty and rabbits right now.
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?  no
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?  yes. everything!!
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives? yes, bait. never heared of using explosives for fishing!
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? 
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?  of what??
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?  no
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? yes
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? heating
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals? my dad is. others not so much.
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?  yes to all.
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? no
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?  yes to all!!
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? no, but yes.
35    What is on your to do list?  what's not on it. 
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? no but hope to!
37.   In what do you trust? god
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? yes!! 
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? yes!!

will do more of this list as I can!!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 3, 2012)

MY rabbit doe had or is going to have babys!!!!!!!        she pulled out a LOT of her fur and put it in a corner but I don't see or feel babys in the fur. PLEASE tell me she DID NOT EAT THEM!!!!     I tried to put a nest box in the corner where she had the fur but she would not have any thing to do with the box and push it out of the corner and put her fur back where it was.    did she eat them or did she not have them yet? how do you know when the does eat the babys??   I have been trying to get her to breed now for a while and I did not think she was going to have them again and today I went out there to breed her and I find fur all over!!!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 4, 2012)

I just went out to see how my doe was doing and she had 9 maybe more buns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they are big!!!!!!  3 inchs long and 1 inch wide!!!    is this normal for rabbits??  so     :bun


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2012)

That's wonderful!  I started to reply several times but I have no clue about rabbits.  :/


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 4, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> That's wonderful!  I started to reply several times but I have no clue about rabbits.  :/


   thats ok, I got the answers I needed on the rabbit thread!!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 9, 2012)

weellll here I am!!!!!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 9, 2012)

country farm girl said:
			
		

> sorry I have not been on here!!     I have been like a bee you know!   ok, so lets see now....... I  hatched out 12 autumn jabay chicks which was a VERY BIG DEAL!!!!!    2 ee chicks and 10 mutt chicks from a BYC gal this week. Sooo happy as this is my first good hatch this year so far!!!! and now I have splash cochin chicks hatching out today!!! I will try to get some gardening done today as well.   my rabbit doe is down to 5 kits. I did save one of the 4 kits that had no milk from mom, so I guess it's not too bad. I did not have the money to get the goats milk as I did not know she was going to have kits!! most of my money go's to DM and DD to help pay the debts they have, so I don't have a lot for my farm animals most times.   so I am trying to make quilts and other stuff to sell in july as I don't have a job right now. so I need to make some money someway for what I need for them, But I am not happy that as I only like to do them in my spare time, but I don't have a lot of time now so got to cram that in too now.   But I have to do what I got to do even if I don't like it!!


Sometime I wonder why man made money, just to  us off?!?!?!  sorry for the rant but no money for them can make me VERY    sometimes!!!!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 14, 2012)

well here I am!!!   on the 12th guess what I found in my does cage?? 3 kits walking around!!!!!   the kits eyes have not open yet and they walked out of the nest box and going around the cage.    it's so funny to see her going after the kits making sure they are fine!!    and on the 13th the kits eyes are opening up to see the world they live in. soo cute!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 14, 2012)

Stopping in to say "hi" and read your journal.   Glad to hear the kits are walking already.


----------



## country farm girl (Jul 3, 2012)

since I last posted, let me see, I got one duckling!!! 2 chicks and 2 keets as my incubator keeps killing my eggs. I THINK I got it fixed so we will see!!!!  I got tomatoes, pepper, cucubers, corn, carrits, eggplant, tomillos and sunflouers planted and I still have to plant swiss chard, more cucubers, potatos and herbs.     the kits have GROWN!!!! 4 boys and 1 girl.  they are 4 weeks old now!!! I have to get some pics of them as I will be selling them, some chickens, guines and hatching eggs at a talegate on sunday and I am making quilts to sell there as well!!!    the mom doe has been breed today to a new buck to see how he is. I will be getting some silver fox rabbits and some cochins in a few weeks!!!!  oh, and I have BIG NEWS!!!!! CAN YOU GUESS WHAT IT IS??     :bun


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad all your rabbits are doing so well.


----------

